# Chicken bones are okay for dogs? A few questions..



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello, I am just now beginning researching how to feed raw and some great info on these boards. Keep in mind I am still CLUELESS and hope to learn what I need in the next few weeks before Lulu's kibble is gone. I am definitely seeing that everyone is feeding the chicken bones with the raw chicken, I grew up ALWAYS hearing "don't ever let a dog eat chicken bones, they will splinter and stick in their throat" etc. etc. I am sure you know what I am talking about so I am pretty amazed to hear that they can just crunch them down! 

Lulu did great when I first switched her to TOTW prairy but now she is even getting picky with that where she just picks and won't eat a full meal. She will eat her treats and scraps of meat here and there but I am finding she is just an extremely picky eater. I don't have an extra freezer so the raw will be a challenge at first but I do want to try it with Lulu. Especially with all that I have read here on how great your dogs do on it.

Please forgive me, I know these questions must have been asked 1,000 times on here but I was wondering first of all if someone could tell me a very general cost per month that they pay feeding raw (Lulu is 5 months old) I'm going to have to "sell" this to my husband who thinks I am insane for even considering it  

Also, I am seeing people talk about turkey necks and all sorts of things they don't sell in the grocery store, where do you get your meat from? 

Thanks in advance, back to researching!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Cooked chicken bones splinter, raw ones don't...the cooking dries them out and more likely to splinter, if they're raw, they're completely digestable.

I find turkey necks as Wal Mart.

I feed a mix of kibble (morning) and raw (night). Right now, I can get a five pack of good size chicken quarters for about $5 and some change. I usually buy these two at a time. I also occasionally buy ground beef ($4-5), separate into little paddies and freeze those. add in the huge tub of yogurt ($1.39) and eggs and it's not that much more. I also buy canned tripe which runs about $2 a can.

When I first started feeding raw stuff to the dogs my husband was like "ummm....okay" but now he can go on and on about the benefits he's seen in the dogs....especially our mix. DH says all the time that since we've began a more "diverse" diet, Dunc's coat is great, soft and less stinky than it was before.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to be able to find all kinds of good stuff at the regular grocery store, but not anymore. Must be cut backs. 

Now I get turkey necks from the turkey farm in Kentucky. Walmart has great prices on chicken quarters, ground beef in a tube and they have some other interesting stuff. 

Sometimes I'll just cut a whole chicken down the middle and give a half to each dog. 

I also feed raw eggs, sardines, turkey parts (or ground), pork chops and yogurt on a regular basis.

Like, aubie, I still feed kibble in the morning, but mixed with some ground meat.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubie I also buy canned tripe which runs about $2 a can.


Aubie, where do you buy your canned tripe. I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: aubie I also buy canned tripe which runs about $2 a can.
> ...


I get it at http://www.k9cuisine.com no one in town sells it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I order from http://www.sitstay.com and some people use petfooddirect.com. Shipping usually runs a little cheaper at sitstay for me. I order in 24 can orders--either the venison, lamb or skin and coat varieties. The dogs love it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteHello, I am just now beginning researching how to feed raw and some great info on these boards. Keep in mind I am still CLUELESS and hope to learn what I need in the next few weeks before Lulu's kibble is gone.


We all started out where you are and we are more than willing to help!











> Quote: I am definitely seeing that everyone is feeding the chicken bones with the raw chicken, I grew up ALWAYS hearing "don't ever let a dog eat chicken bones, they will splinter and stick in their throat" etc. etc. I am sure you know what I am talking about so I am pretty amazed to hear that they can just crunch them down!


Dogs and wolves can interbreed so their internal workings are pretty much the same. Wolves eat raw bones - fowl, deer, rabbit - and survive.

Raw bones are softer and much easier for dogs to chew and digest.

In the years I've been feeding my dogs a raw diet I've fed over 10 THOUSAND pounds of raw chicken with bone and not once had any punctured dogs.











> Quote:I was wondering first of all if someone could tell me a very general cost per month that they pay feeding raw (Lulu is 5 months old) I'm going to have to "sell" this to my husband who thinks I am insane for even considering it


I'll do some quick, generic math for you.

Let's say you are feeding an adult named Max. Max weighs 80 pounds and is of normal activity level.

Max would get 2.5% of his weight in food per day. That comes to roughly 2 pounds of food. And let's say the food you buy averages about $1 per pound.

That would be $2 per day, $60 per month.

I have no idea how that compares to kibble but I CAN tell you this:

You won't need to worry about teeth cleanings
Your dog will most likely be healthier and less likely to catch a disease
Your dog will produce less stool and it won't smell as bad




> Quote:Also, I am seeing people talk about turkey necks and all sorts of things they don't sell in the grocery store, where do you get your meat from?


You might have to shop around or even ask the butcher at your local grocery stores. I could find everything I need between the three major chains in my area but since I feed an army







I buy in bulk so I get the best prices.

By the way - getting another freezer will pay for itself in no time! You can stock up on things when they go on sale or buy in bulk!

p.s. Check things like Craigslist for cheap/free freezers: http://rockies.craigslist.org/for/1244142587.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Another site for canned green tripe (i buy the tripett), but just so you know, the canned stuff isn't raw green tripe. If you want to buy the raw green tripe, there are other websites out there who sell it.

http://search.petfooddirect.com/?D=green+tripe&Ntt=green+tripe&Dk=0&Np=2&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

wow, so far this does sound cheaper than the premium kibble and better for her, I wonder why most people buy the kibble (like me). I'm getting excited about starting the raw! She has had major runny stool/poop problems since I got her at three months so maybe this will just make it better, couldn't get much worse. I have had it checked twice and she's fine the vet says, just has problems digesting it seems. I would love if I could eventually just give her all the raw foods you are talking about and not have the diarreah! Thanks for the info!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Laurie, 

Thank you SO much for all that info! It most definitely sounds like the way to go with Lulu and I am sure she will be thrilled with it as well! I am going to talk to the butcher at our Safeway and WalMart stores here next time I go. You are so right about the freezer! We just got our old non working one out of the garage last week and now we can finally put a working one in there. Thanks for looking that up, breckenridge is on my husbands way home from work, I'll tell him about that one! 

Oh, I did see that solid gold canned tripe at petco just yesterday, which surprises me, they usually have pretty lower end stuff, but I'll pick up some of that as well.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chicken bones are okay for dogs? A few questio*

I joined a couple of Yahoo groups and they have been great in providing information. There's one called Raw Feeding, and one called Carnivore Feed Supplier that have been helpful. You can also look on there and see if there's a group in your area. Sometimes they get together and order from a meat company and then split it out. One place in my area sells a 40# box of chicken backs for $14 - $21. They have turkey necks, too. So find a group in your area and they'll be chock full of info for your area. 

If you have a butcher, you'll probably be able to get a lot from them for a good price. I've got 8 chickens in my freezer at $.88/lb. Walmart had leg quarters for 67 cents/lb! 

This place has Tripett for $1.95 per can. 

I have been feeding Natural Balance LID and after I figured out how much my dogs were eating per month, and what it was costing us, I calculated that if I can average $1/lb for meat, I'll be spending way less than I was on dog food. Plus, the benefits are that their breath smells better, teeth are whiter, fewer allergies, and I've even heard that their temperament can become mellower. 

I think it's all about shopping for the best price and getting your resources set up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteI wonder why most people buy the kibble (like me).


Personally, it takes up a lot less room. I don't have to buy a freezer. And to be honest, kibbles much easier. Plus my dog's thriving on her Innova/canned green tripe combo, so there's no reason to go raw. If ever needed, i'd switch to raw, but there's really no reason to at the moment. Just my $.02


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNite
> I'm going to have to "sell" this to my husband who thinks I am insane for even considering it


My DH thought I was nuts at first. Did alot of explaining, including reading some of the posts here. After feeding Elvis raw here and there (Elvis was suspicious







) (but a happy dog) and seeing that he liked it, we switched. DH does poop patrol and was amazed at the difference in his stools! They were smaller and not so stinky, etc. He was sold. Learned the hard way not to give too much organ meat at a time.







Towards the end of his life we stuck his meds into his meat before we froze it as he was pretty smart as far as not eating his pills we hid in his food.

And it became a sport finding good deals of meat when shopping!

Good Luck!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Feeding kibble is just all around more convenient, I agree. 
RAW is exciting and new (and a little gross) for me









Just an FYI (not sure about other places) But I asked to see a butcher at Walmart and they said they didn't have one... 
Chicken leg quarters at Walmart are 66c a lb. for 10 lbs!
Oh, and look around at the grocery store. Yesterday my BF found chicken livers, kidneys and beef hearts in there. I totally missed it and never would have guessed that would be in there.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy Dog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: StarryNiteI wonder why most people buy the kibble (like me).
> ...


Agreed, I probably would still be feeding kibble with some raw mixed in, instead of all raw, if it wasn't for my mixed-breed health issues that went away on full raw. 

It is a big change, to go from the convenience of kibble, to the commitment of a 100% raw diet. But once you do, it becomes second nature and common-sense. 

And when you see the benefits - like the gorgeous coat, the absence of a doggy smell, the clean teeth, and in my case, spay incontinence that was NOT responding to medication go away with a raw diet, and firming up of chronic runny poops - then there is no reason to ever go BACK to kibble.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

My WalMart even had sweetbreads today. 

I fed kibble for the convenience. With 4 dogs, it's going to be an ordeal once a week to sort out all the different amounts and package them up so it can be convenient during the week. But the dogs are going to LOVE it and the benefits are worth it to me. I'm so excited about starting and I get excited over cheap meat, too!









My husband wasn't crazy about it, either, but I've educated him and now, he's all for it. I'm starting next week.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Should I transition Lulu (she is 5 months old just about) or just do it quickly? I am anxious to get started from all I have read, I am sure I will learn much more as I go and it does sound fun to look for the cheap meats! I already tried to get a freezer, it was $50 used on craigslist and looked perfect but someone else got it







I'll keep looking!


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I 2nd the yahoo groups they have really helped me find the resources they hooked me up with a meat distributor and man they have good deals.you do have to buy in quantity it has saved me a ton of $$ they also do a co-op kinda deal members of the group go in and buy large quantitys for good deal and then break it down.works good


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll check that out, the Yahoo groups, I know it will take me awhile to get it down like you all have, but I really want to do this for Lulu and I do have the time (and looking for the freezer!







) I can hardly wait to give her her first raw meal!


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I found this but I did not look at it I'm sure you will have to join to view
http://pets.dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/C...sec=dir&slk=153


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, join that one.







Also the Carnivore Feed Supplier one as they are from all over the country and you can post about finding suppliers in CO. 

Most people I've talked to switch "cold turkey", meaning they eat their last kibble meal one night and start on all raw the next morning. That's how I'm going to do it. There may be some runny poop from the switch, but it should clear up within a week. 

I definitely don't "have it down"! I've been doing research for about 2 weeks, but I feel ready to start. Fortunately, there are so many kind people willing to help. It's been a really positive experience for me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteShould I transition Lulu (she is 5 months old just about) or just do it quickly?


Mauser had kibble at Trish's house and then raw at mine - no transition.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteShould I transition Lulu (she is 5 months old just about) or just do it quickly? I am anxious to get started from all I have read, I am sure I will learn much more as I go and it does sound fun to look for the cheap meats! I already tried to get a freezer, it was $50 used on craigslist and looked perfect but someone else got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I know how you feel! My BF wants to finish the Orijen bag we have (I kinda understand it was really expensive) but I just went ahead and got some quarters and started feeding her 1 RAW meal.
A first, I was like "oh no! she can't chew up the bones!" but she learned how to really fast. 
I was so shocked how much power is in those little jaws! 

The only problem now... is that she doesn't want to eat her kibble! lol


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Laurie, I read your entire web site, good stuff! I am going to research today how much to feed and go buy chicken and a scale today and learn as I go because she won't touch her kibble again today and she already has runny poops (I had it checked twice, was nothing but a little bacteria they said was no issue adn was fine the first test) and now as soon as she got off her meds runny again, other than that she seems perfect. To start I will just have to get a few days worth at a time of food since I don't have my freezer yet, I did post a "wanted" on Craigs List and hope something comes up soon. 

I do have one question, I noticed you mentioned they need so much just meat and so much meat and bone, do I have to buy the boneless chicken breasts? Those are pretty pricey! What is the best part of the chicken to start with that I should buy today? 

Thanks!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

A lot of the stuff I have been reading is saying to feed her 10 percent of her body weight a day which would be 3.8 pounds of chicken a day, that seems like a lot to me, is that a correct guidline? btw, thank you all SO much, you have been so helpful!

FourIsCompany, maybe we can learn together, compare notes!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

10%???? No. Usually around 2-2.5% is the norm.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, that seemed high to me, but at least 3 of the sites I looked at said that! I know on Lauries site it said what you said as well. If anyone here could give me a good example of what to start her on today before I go to the store, like, what exactly to buy LOL for the first week that would be helpful as I can research more as I am feeding her the raw meals. I am also going to buy a good knife and a scale. Should I add any eggs or yogurt to start? Sorry so many questions, hopefully one day soon *I* can help others with their questions!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteA lot of the stuff I have been reading is saying to feed her 10 percent of her body weight a day which would be 3.8 pounds of chicken a day, that seems like a lot to me, is that a correct guidline? btw, thank you all SO much, you have been so helpful!


The recommendations I have seen for feeding raw to puppies are either to feed 5-10% of their CURRENT weight, or 2-3% of their EXPECTED ADULT weight.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Being that Lulu is a puppy they are a bit tricker.

I'd start with about 7% of her CURRENT weight. Bring her to the vets office and get her weighed or do it yourself at home. Then figure 7% of that and use that amount for a week. At the end of the week check her weight.

If she LOST weight - increase her amount to 9%.

If she gained a TON of weight - decrease her amounts. IF she gained a little weight and still looks good - then use that same amount next week.

The thing is - she will go through growth spurts and stops so you have to keep and eye on her weight and be ready to adjust as necessary.

One week Mauser had his food increased almost every day!! Then two weeks later he levels off and I had to back it down a bit.

The idea is to have a puppy that looks like a physically fit adult - no fat bellys!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Here is how I plan to start:

Denali is 30lbs. I'm going to go with the 50% RMB 40% MM and 10% OM. I just picked one and went with it.
I also picked 6% of her body weight to start
So... 6% of 30lbs = 1.8lbs of food a day or 28.8 oz.
50% RMB would be 14.4 oz daily
40% MM 11.52 oz
10% OM 2.88 oz

I'm starting her on just chicken leg quarters for 1 meal out of 3(the rest is kibble) and riding out the runny/not so good poop. I'm giving her 2tbsp.pumpkin and 2tbsp. yogurt to help. 

ETA: Someone suggested I start my puppy on whole fryer hens and just quarter them myself. By doing that you'll have all the RMB and MM already balanced(I think). Great advice and a good place to start. 
The only reason I didn't was because I saw a sale on chicken leg quarters and jumped on it to see if she could handle it.









Good luck!


----------

